# WHEN to take Nexium?



## lauriejohnson (Jan 21, 2001)

I started taking Nexium 6 days ago when my Prilosec stopped working. I've seen a tiny bit of improvement, but not totally gone by all means. My doctor had me take the Prilosec in the morning with breakfast, but the Nexium says to take at least an hour before eating. My question is I wonder if it is okay to take the Nexium at night before bed, and then not eat at all until the morning? My heartburn is worse in the morning, and finally tapers off in the evening, so I'd like to take it at night to be ready for the morning heartburn, but I don't dare eat at night. Any advice???


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

i use to take prevacid(quit working)then switched to nexium and i took both of them at night right before i went to bed. i took morning classes to i thought i would then be at its strongest in the mornings. My doctor didnt say anything when i told him i took it at night. so you should be fine.


----------

